# Draft Forum Game



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time to have a little fun in the NBA Draft Forum. Here are the rules

1) Post the name of an NBA prospect
2) Post the name of a current or past NBA player as a comparison
3) The next poster will reply either true or false to the comparison (feel free to add comments as to why)
4) Then post your own prospect and comparison

As an example

Post 1
Aaron Gray
Andrew Bogut

Post 2


previous poster said:


> Aaron Gray
> Andrew Bogut


False

Nick Young
Jamal Crawford


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

To start things off

Joakim Noah 
Anderson Varejao


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> To start things off
> 
> Joakim Noah
> Anderson Varejao


True

Al Thornton
Hakim Warrick


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

gian said:


> True
> 
> Al Thornton
> Hakim Warrick


False - Warrick doesn't have the SF skills Al has

Acie Law
Sam Cassell


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dp


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> False - Warrick doesn't have the SF skills Al has
> 
> Acie Law
> Sam Cassell


True- Similar type players

Corey Brewer
Ronnie Brewer


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> Corey Brewer
> Ronnie Brewer


False - Ronnie has better handles but isn't as good of a defender as Corey

Jared Dudley
Ryan Gomes


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

False- Gomes is more athletic and has a more polished all round game than Jared

Al Horford
JON


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

False - Horford has testicles and JON has a dominant offensive skillset Horford will never have.

Corey Brewer
Josh Smith


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> False - Horford has testicles and JON has a dominant offensive skillset Horford will never have.
> 
> Corey Brewer
> Josh Smith


False - Smith plays more above the rim, while Brewer shines on the perimeter on D.

Al Horford
Elton Brand


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

kweli109 said:


> False - Smith plays more above the rim, while Brewer shines on the perimeter on D.
> 
> Al Horford
> Elton Brand


True

Conley
Terrell Brandon


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Conley
> Terrell Brandon


False - Brandon was a better shooter

Morris Almond
Rip Hamilton


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

false

Morris Almond
Courtney Alexander


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> false
> 
> Morris Almond
> Courtney Alexander


false - Almond's a better shooter and less of a headcase.

Jeff Green
Richard Jefferson


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Netted said:


> false - Almond's a better shooter and less of a headcase.
> 
> Jeff Green
> Richard Jefferson


False Jefferson is a better defender and finisher while not close in terms of passign to Green

Julian Wright
Billy Owens (passive tall perimeter guys that can do it all who you always worry about whether they'll bring it)


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> False Jefferson is a better defender and finisher while not close in terms of passign to Green
> 
> Julian Wright
> Billy Owens (passive tall perimeter guys that can do it all who you always worry about whether they'll bring it)


False, Wright has much better handling and can create better for others as well.

Yi Jian-Lian - Shaq


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> False, Wright has much better handling and can create better for others as well.
> 
> Yi Jian-Lian - Shaq


False, there's honestly not even a comparison there.

Brandan Wright
Stromile Swift


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yi-Jian Lian & Shaq??? That's ummmm well a contrarian one to put it kindly


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> False, there's honestly not even a comparison there.
> 
> Brandan Wright
> Stromile Swift


False- Although too early to say, I'd say Brandan is a smarter player

Sean Williams
Stromile Swift


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

False
Swift is a much more athletic and is less polished overall (i know that sounds funny)

Derrick Rose
Gary Payton (A more athletic payton in his prime)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> False
> Swift is a much more athletic and is less polished overall (i know that sounds funny)
> 
> Derrick Rose
> Gary Payton (A more athletic payton in his prime)


False - Derrick Rose will be much more of an offensive threat whilst Payton was that much better on the defensive.

Rodney Stuckey
Jason Terry


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

kweli109 said:


> False - Derrick Rose will be much more of an offensive threat whilst Payton was that much better on the defensive.
> 
> Rodney Stuckey
> Jason Terry


True. Good comparison. Both are real ballers who don't ignore their teammates.

Marco Belinelli 
Michael Redd


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ghoti said:


> True. Good comparison. Both are real ballers who don't ignore their teammates.
> 
> Marco Belinelli
> Michael Redd


False Belinelli whilst more athletic is not as good of a shooter as Redd.

Acie Law
Marcus Williams


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> Acie Law
> Marcus Williams


False - Law can defend a chair

Nicolas Batum 
Boris Diaw


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> False - Law can defend a chair
> 
> Nicolas Batum
> Boris Diaw


True - must be a french thing 

Sean Williams
Eddie Griffin


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Netted said:


> True - must be a french thing
> 
> Sean Williams
> Eddie Griffin


False. Griffin has true three point range.

Stephane Lasme
Andrei Kirilenko


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ghoti said:


> Stephane Lasme
> Andrei Kirilenko


False - AK's offensive game is much better

OJ Mayo
Chauncey Billups


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

False- OJ Mayo is too self centered and I question is bball IQ

Nemanja Aleksandrov
Andrea Barganini


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> Nemanja Aleksandrov
> Andrea Barganini


False, Nemanja is a better athlete and slasher, but still recovering from ACL surgery and has a lot of work to do to get back to where he was. Andrea is and was a more polished player, Nemanja still has to prove he can play at a consistent level against the best players in Europe.

Spencer Hawes
Mark Blount


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> False, Nemanja is a better athlete and slasher, but still recovering from ACL surgery and has a lot of work to do to get back to where he was. Andrea is and was a more polished player, Nemanja still has to prove he can play at a consistent level against the best players in Europe.
> 
> Spencer Hawes
> Mark Blount


True, to a lesser degree. Hawes doesn't look disinterested 3/4's of the time.

Tyler Hansborough
Troy Murphy


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

kweli109 said:


> True, to a lesser degree. Hawes doesn't look disinterested 3/4's of the time.
> 
> Tyler Hansborough
> Troy Murphy


False - Hansborough will mix it up down low and is a good offensive rebounder. Murphy is a perimeter loving light weight.

Tyler Hansborough
David Lee


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Netted said:


> Tyler Hansborough
> David Lee


False, Lee is a lot more athletic and can play minutes at the 3

Aaron Brooks
Earl Boykins


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> False, Lee is a lot more athletic and can play minutes at the 3
> 
> Aaron Brooks
> Earl Boykins



False - Brooks doesn't have the work ethic, attitude to succeed like Boykins, albeit bigger.

Ivan Radenovic
Vlad Radmanovic


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoa! now that was completely off base. How do you know what Brooks work ethic is like?

Back to the topic at hand
False- Radenovic is not as athletic and not as good of a shooter

Kevin Durant
Chris Bosh


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> Kevin Durant
> Chris Bosh


True, Durant has the better perimeter game, while Bosh has the better post game. They are pretty similar when you look at everything else. Good rebounders, extremely athletic, good mid-range, great in transition, both need to get much stronger, same frame.

Brandon Rush
Andres Nocioni


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> True, Durant has the better perimeter game, while Bosh has the better post game. They are pretty similar when you look at everything else. Good rebounders, extremely athletic, good mid-range, great in transition, both need to get much stronger, same frame.
> 
> Brandon Rush
> Andres Nocioni


False, Rush is much more athletic than Nocioni.

Nick Fazekas-Kevin Garnett


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey look, somebody is trying to be a thread killer

Marcus Williams
Rip Hamilton


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

True although it all boils down to Marcus' work ethic. He has all the tools to be just as good as Rip.

Brandon Rush
Bonzi Wells


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

HB said:


> True although it all boils down to Marcus' work ethic. He has all the tools to be just as good as Rip.
> 
> Brandon Rush
> Bonzi Wells


True. Both physical offensive players and can rebound fairly well. Hopefully Rush doesn't turn out to be a headcase like Bonzi.

Rudy Fernandez
Kevin Martin


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Sorry I'll never badmouth your bff Aaron Brooks again , it's called an opinion buddy.



WhoDaBest23 said:


> True. Both physical offensive players and can rebound fairly well. Hopefully Rush doesn't turn out to be a headcase like Bonzi.
> 
> Rudy Fernandez
> Kevin Martin


True

Carl Landry
Paul Millsap


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

kweli109 said:


> Sorry I'll never badmouth your bff Aaron Brooks again , it's called an opinion buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False- Millsap is a much better rebounder and scorer. He is more of a defensive force.


Thaddues Young
Tracy Mcgrady


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

E-MO_416 said:


> False- Millsap is a much better rebounder and scorer. He is more of a defensive force.
> 
> 
> Thaddues Young
> Tracy Mcgrady



False - Young doesn't have the perimeter skills of a T-Mac.

Derrick Byars
Josh Howard


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

kweli109 said:


> False - Young doesn't have the perimeter skills of a T-Mac.
> 
> Derrick Byars
> Josh Howard


True- Both very good all-around players who can play three positions at times. Howard is the better defender though.


Reyshawn Terry
Jason Richardson


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

E-MO_416 said:


> True- Both very good all-around players who can play three positions at times. Howard is the better defender though.
> 
> 
> Reyshawn Terry
> Jason Richardson


False 

J Rich was an elite SG prospect and a borderline All Star. Terry will be end of the bench material.

Brandan Wright
Pau Gasol


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> False
> 
> J Rich was an elite SG prospect and a borderline All Star. Terry will be end of the bench material.
> 
> ...


False - Wright is male.

Darren Collison
Brevin Knight


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dude, get over your Gasol fetish 



kweli109 said:


> Darren Collison
> Brevin Knight


False - Collison is far better defender

Jamont Gordon
Sam Cassell


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Dude, get over your Gasol fetish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False - Gordon's game isn't as controlled as Sammy, and not as good a shooter.

Anton Ponkrashov
Zoran Planinic


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

kweli109 said:


> False - Gordon's game isn't as controlled as Sammy, and not as good a shooter.
> 
> Anton Ponkrashov
> Zoran Planinic




False- Ponkrashov can play a bit of pg.


Micheal Beasley
Shawn Marion


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> False- Ponkrashov can play a bit of pg.
> 
> 
> Micheal Beasley
> Shawn Marion


True, both are streaky shooters with insane athleticism that can play 3/4.

Joakim Noah-Troy Murphy


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Joakim Noah
> Troy Murphy


False - Noah doesn't have the outside shot of Murphy

Dominic McGuire
Danny Granger


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> False - Noah doesn't have the outside shot of Murphy
> 
> Dominic McGuire
> Danny Granger



True

Dominic James
TJ Ford


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

kweli109 said:


> True
> 
> Dominic James
> TJ Ford


False. James is a midget/poor man's Wade.

DJ White/Nene


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

True although Nene might have a slight edge athletically, I'd say they were pretty much similar even down to the injury proneness part

Taurean Green
Anthony Roberson


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

HB said:


> True although Nene might have a slight edge athletically, I'd say they were pretty much similar even down to the injury proneness part
> 
> Taurean Green
> Anthony Roberson


False, I agree with the other thread that a short, solid "winner" like Jameer Nelson is a good comparison, maybe a poor man't Nelson.

Spencer Hawes
Zach Randolph


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> False, I agree with the other thread that a short, solid "winner" like Jameer Nelson is a good comparison, maybe a poor man't Nelson.
> 
> Spencer Hawes
> Zach Randolph



False, Randolph is more of a beast on the blocks, while Hawes is more of a finesse scorer and can actually block a shot or two.

Mustafa Shakur
Rafer Alston


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

kweli109 said:


> Mustafa Shakur
> Rafer Alston


True

Bobby Brown
Mo Williams


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> True
> 
> Bobby Brown
> Mo Williams


True

Marcus Dove
Bruce Bowen


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

kweli109 said:


> Marcus Dove
> Bruce Bowen


False - Bowen can shoot

Darryl Watkins
Adonal Foyle


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> False - Bowen can shoot
> 
> Darryl Watkins
> Adonal Foyle



False - Noone compares to A-dawg. And Watkins can hit the backboard.

JR Reynolds
Luther Head


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

kweli109 said:


> False - Noone compares to A-dawg. And Watkins can hit the backboard.
> 
> JR Reynolds
> Luther Head


False- reynolds can create his own shot off the dribble.


Al Thornton
Josh Howard


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

E-MO_416 said:


> False- reynolds can create his own shot off the dribble.
> 
> 
> Al Thornton
> Josh Howard


Better than most of the other comparisons I see for Thornton, but false. There's not too many players with the combination of top notch athleticism and skill that Thornton possesses with his explosive first step and his ball-handling/jumpshooting abilities at his size.

Tyler Hansbrough
Mark Madsen


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

False, Tyler is a better athlete and better rebounder. Madsen is just downright scrappy

Alando Tucker
Greg Buckner


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

HB said:


> False, Tyler is a better athlete and better rebounder. Madsen is just downright scrappy
> 
> Alando Tucker
> Greg Buckner


False, Buckner is a better defender and a slightly better shooter.

Julian Wright
Marvin Williams


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> False, Buckner is a better defender and a slightly better shooter.
> 
> Julian Wright
> Marvin Williams


False - Wright is a better passer and doesn't shoot as well.


Darrel Arthur
Carlos Boozer


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

kweli109 said:


> False - Wright is a better passer and doesn't shoot as well.
> 
> 
> Darrel Arthur
> Carlos Boozer


False, Arthur is more finesse and perimeter orientated.

Nicolas Batum
Rudy Gay


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> False, Arthur is more finesse and perimeter orientated.
> 
> Nicolas Batum
> Rudy Gay


False

Josh McRoberts and 
Shavlik Randolph


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

KG4MVP2 said:


> False
> 
> Josh McRoberts and
> Shavlik Randolph


False, McRoberts is a little bit less of a stiff. Plus, McRoberts should've stayed in school, but Randolph was smart in coming out, as he actually found someone to draft him.

Corey Brewer
Josh Howard


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jesus of CopyMat said:


> Corey Brewer
> Josh Howard


True

DaShaun Wood
Chris Duhon


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> True
> 
> DaShaun Wood
> Chris Duhon


I'm going to say true on that one.

Sasha Kaun
Steven Hunter


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Sasha Kaun
> Steven Hunter


False - Kaun isn't as athletic as Hunter

Wilson Chandler 
Richard Jefferson


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> False - Kaun isn't as athletic as Hunter
> 
> Wilson Chandler
> Richard Jefferson


False jefferson is way better and chandler will never be as good as him or athletic as him.

tiago splitter
pau gasol


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

KG4MVP2 said:


> tiago splitter
> pau gasol


False - Gasol's offensive game is much better

Omri Casspi
Shawn Marion


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> False - Gasol's offensive game is much better
> 
> Omri Casspi
> Shawn Marion



Yeah..true.


Patrick Ewing JR.
Patrick Ewing


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Patrick Ewing JR.
> Patrick Ewing


False - Big difference between SF and C

Herbert Hill
Marc Jackson


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

true.

Acie Law
Troy Bell


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Acie Law
> Troy Bell


False - Law is a better defender and has better size

Morris Almond
Devean George


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> False - Law is a better defender and has better size
> 
> Morris Almond
> Devean George



False, Almond's a much more explosive scorer without the defensive presence that George provides.

Glen Davis
Robert "Tractor" Traylor


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> False, Almond's a much more explosive scorer without the defensive presence that George provides.
> 
> Glen Davis
> Robert "Tractor" Traylor


False, Davis doesn't use his size to much of an advantage, instead trying to be nimble, a la Ron Dayne.

JamesOn Curry
Juan Dixon


----------



## ktabz16 (Jan 11, 2006)

true

stephane lasme
ben wallace


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

FALSE, Lasme doesn't have near the athleticism or defensive ability that Wallace does.


Al Horford
Karl Malone


----------

